# Adobe dreamweaver cs5 has stopped working



## gobinath (Mar 22, 2011)

hi
when i working the adobe dreamweaver after ten min error massage will come *Adobe dreamweaver cs5 has stopped working* only one option is close the program.
i done uninstall adobe dreamweaver cs5 and reinstall it. after that reinstall i open dreamweaver that same error message will come.

any one can help me.

best regards
S.Gobinath


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Seems like required files of dreamweaver are crashing. Anyway, after the uninstallation, did you try removing the registry files of DreamWeaver? If you didn't, then it may have saved the error and regenerates that.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Any progress?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is this a legal installation of Dreamweaver?


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Make sure your CS5 is up to date, I recently had an issue with the updater not getting the latest updates. You should be at Version 11.0 Build 4993

if not download this...

http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=4773


----------

